# Do we have any superbike riders here in KL?



## ggillespie44 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hello everyone just to introduce myself my name is Garret and I'm originally from the US but now working in KL like many of you. I'm overseeing operations at SBM motorsport. We are a dealer for any brand that is carried by Naza. Also, we have a repair shop as well as a fabrication shop. The cafe racers have become very popular recently so we are following that trend right now along with our original love for superbikes. We are currently considering some fresh ideas for the company such as bike rental track days at Sepang. Any input would be well appreciated, I'm curious if this would be a feasible service that anyone who is working in KL for a short period of time would be interested in. Thanks!


----------



## lacmac (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi ggillespie44,

My love for superbikes vanished when i seen the prices here.

I have had lots of superbikes and before i came here i had a Hayabusa,before that 1000rr fireblade.Guess what i have now? A kawasaki versys and they call that a superbike here.
A year ago i would of betted my life i'd never get that kind of bike.But because of the high tax i ended up with that.

Just as well petrol is cheap.

But i am amazed by some of the superbikes ive seen here,plenty of rich Malaysians,thats for sure.

Anyway,good luck with SBM motorsport!


----------



## Menno (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi. Red you thread with a big big smile. I am a real Harley Davidson guy. After many years driven super bikes (Honda's) in Holland finally got my first HD. After moving to Bali had a few years a HD overhere. Not a new one but still fun. It is hard to drive here so sold it. In MA the taxes on super bikes are as in Indonesia very very high because these are luxury goods. It should be possible to buy them tax free as a expat. Me be one day. Lets dream on. Have fun on your Kawa.!!!


----------



## lacmac (Aug 1, 2012)

Thats a huge change from superbikes to a harley,but i think i understand why.

I was never in to those bikes as of course not much speed,poor handling and brakes and of course sooooooooo much chrome to polish hahaha.I never saw many Harleys in Uk but i think this as due to the weather and that is pehaps why it would be a great bike for Bali.

I think this dream is more of a fantacy  but i hope it happens.The goverment should at least lower the taxes for thier own people,instead of making eveyone get loan and put them in yrs of debt for a Proton.


----------

